# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Man angry at IRS crashes plane into Texas building

## Ernst

By JIM VERTUNO, AP

AUSTIN, Texas  A software engineer furious with the Internal Revenue Service launched a suicide attack on the agency Thursday by crashing his small plane into an office building containing nearly 200 IRS employees, setting off a raging fire that sent workers fleeing for their lives. At least one person in the building was missing.

The FBI tentatively identified the pilot as Joseph Stack. A federal law official said investigators were looking at a long anti-government screed and farewell note that he apparently posted on the Web earlier in the day as an explanation for what he was about to do.

In it, the author cited run-ins he had with the IRS and ranted about the tax agency, government bailouts and corporate America's "thugs and plunderers."

"I have had all I can stand," he wrote in the note, dated Thursday, adding: "I choose not to keep looking over my shoulder at `big brother' while he strips my carcass."

Stack, 53, also apparently set fire to his house about six miles from the crash site before embarking on the suicide flight, said two law enforcement officials, who like other authorities spoke on condition of anonymity because the investigation was still going on.

The pilot took off in a single-engine Piper Cherokee from an airport in Georgetown, about 30 miles from Austin, without filing a flight plan. He flew low over the Austin skyline before plowing into the side of the hulking, seven-story, black-glass building just before 10 a.m. with a thunderous explosion that instantly stirred memories of Sept. 11.

Flames shot from the building, windows exploded, a huge pillar of black smoke rose over the city, and terrified workers rushed to get out.

The Pentagon scrambled two F-16 fighter jets from Houston to patrol the skies over the burning building before it became clear that it was the act of a lone pilot, and President Barack Obama was briefed on the crash.

"It felt like a bomb blew off," said Peggy Walker, an IRS revenue officer who was sitting at her desk. "The ceiling caved in and windows blew in. We got up and ran."

Stack was presumed dead, and police said they had not recovered his body. Thirteen people were treated after the crash and two remained in critical condition Thursday evening, authorities said. About 190 IRS employees work in the building.

Gerry Cullen was eating breakfast at a restaurant across the street when the plane struck the building and "vanished in a fireball."

Matt Farney, who was in the parking lot of a nearby Home Depot, said he saw a low-flying plane near some apartments and the office building just before it crashed.

"I figured he was going to buzz the apartments or he was showing off," Farney said. "It was insane. It didn't look like he was out of control or anything."

Sitting at her desk in another building a half-mile from the crash, Michelle Santibanez said she felt vibrations from the crash. She and her co-workers ran to the windows, where they witnessed a scene that reminded them of 9/11, she said.

"It was the same kind of scenario, with window panels falling out and desks falling out and paperwork flying," said Santibanez, an accountant.

The building, situated in a heavily congested section of Austin, was still smoldering six hours after the crash, with much of the damage on the second and third floors.

The entire outside of the second floor was gone on the side of the building where the plane hit. Support beams were bent inward. Venetian blinds dangled from blown-out windows, and large sections of the exterior were blackened with soot.

Andrew Jacobson, an IRS revenue officer who was on the second floor when the plane hit with a "big whoomp" and then a second explosion, said about six people couldn't use the stairwell because of smoke and debris. He found a metal bar to break a window so the group could crawl out onto a concrete ledge, where they were rescued by firefighters. His bloody hands were bandaged.

The FBI was investigating. The National Transportation Safety Board sent an investigator as well.

In the long, rambling, self-described "rant" that Stack apparently posted on the Internet, he began: "If you're reading this, you're no doubt asking yourself, `Why did this have to happen?'"

He recounted his financial reverses, his difficulty finding work in Austin, and at least two clashes with the IRS, one of them after he filed no return because, he said, he had no income, the other after he failed to report his wife Sheryl's income.

He railed against politicians, the Catholic Church, the "unthinkable atrocities" committed by big business, and the government bailouts that followed. He said he slowly came to the conclusion that "violence not only is the answer, it is the only answer."

"I saw it written once that the definition of insanity is repeating the same process over and over and expecting the outcome to suddenly be different. I am finally ready to stop this insanity. Well, Mr. Big Brother IRS man, let's try something different; take my pound of flesh and sleep well," he wrote.

According to California state records, Stack had a troubled business history, twice starting software companies in California that ultimately were suspended by the state's tax board, one in 2000, the other in 2004. Also, his first wife filed for bankruptcy in 1999, listing a debt to the IRS of nearly $126,000.

The blaze at Stack's home, a red-brick house on a tree-lined street in a middle-class neighborhood, caved in the roof and blew out the windows. Elbert Hutchins, who lives one house away, said the house caught fire about 9:15 a.m. He said a woman and her teenage daughter drove up to the house before firefighters arrived.

"They both were very, very distraught," said Hutchins, a retiree who said he didn't know the family well. "'That's our house!' they cried. `That's our house!'"

Red Cross spokeswoman Marty McKellips said the agency was treating two people who live in the house.

----------


## FranciscoG

Fvckin terrorist.

----------


## Juice_E

so that's what i was looking at when i got off work...

----------


## peachfuzz

Im not really sure how i feel about this. sad that innocent lives were lost but the man made a powerful statement that i have to agree with. whats even more sad is that it will go unheard...

----------


## ghettoboyd

ive had trouble with the irs for years...thay keept aditing me and demanding money....ive finnaly paid them back but i tottaly understand the pilots frustrations....exspecialy the bailout part...where was my bailout....the irs dose not forgive any debt....they placed a levy on all me and my wifes accounts 3 days before cristmass last year so i couldent even by my family food....trust me if it happens to you you start thinking crazy thoughts...

----------


## Older lifter

Yeah, while i do not agree with the loss of life of an innocent, i can fully understand that feeling of reaching a breaking point and having no one that you can pin it on, governments are the biggest thieve's out there and they do it under the name of laws that they create. I don't mind paying tax, i want to pay tax, i want the services that paying tax offers. but i want all my money being used as if they had to earn it, not just a donation.

----------


## eliteforce

BinLaden also lambasted US "taxes" as justification for his attack, only he was more frustrated at how US tax dollars are spent (they are spent promoting unpopular policies in the Middle East for example) where as this guy has an issue with the collection methods and the amount of tax he is asked to pay..on the other hand if the US wasn't spending so much money in the ME, then they probably wouldn't be asking him fo so much.. seems like another double-standard.. like muslims are so dangerous and they are 'terrorists' but people like this and Timothy McVeigh is just some angry white folk.

----------


## stevey_6t9

reminds me of side show bob trying to crash the wright brothers plane in krusty the clowns radio station.

----------


## SlimJoe

he must of been so down on life but i can see why! arrogant pricks

----------


## Mooseman33

> BinLaden also lambasted US "taxes" as justification for his attack, only he was more frustrated at how US tax dollars are spent (they are spent promoting unpopular policies in the Middle East for example) where as this guy has an issue with the collection methods and the amount of tax he is asked to pay..on the other hand if the US wasn't spending so much money in the ME, then they probably wouldn't be asking him fo so much.. seems like another double-standard.. like muslims are so dangerous and they are 'terrorists' but people like this and Timothy McVeigh is just some angry white folk.


Bin laden and US taxes....just stupid as he doesnt spend a dime on our taxes.
this guy got screwed for years by the scumbag IRS. sad someone lost a family member meaning the innocent death.
Tim Mcveigh was a evil scumbag, isolated event, 1 time..not part of any holy war just some sick fvk..the muslims are on what number attack now?

----------


## Kratos

> BinLaden also lambasted US "taxes" as justification for his attack, only he was more frustrated at how US tax dollars are spent (they are spent promoting unpopular policies in the Middle East for example) where as this guy has an issue with the collection methods and the amount of tax he is asked to pay..on the other hand if the US wasn't spending so much money in the ME, then they probably wouldn't be asking him fo so much.. seems like another double-standard.. like muslims are so dangerous and they are 'terrorists' but people like this and Timothy McVeigh is just some angry white folk.


Hello again muslim propagandist.

First of all this has nothing to do with the middle east. There is little connection between what the gvmt charges this guy and the money spent in the middle east. In fact there isn't even a connection anymore between total tax dollars spent or collected.

Also, Timothy McVeigh was a terrorist, we called him one, we still call him one even after we killed him...white or not, he was executed for being a terrorist...so what's your point? Bin Ladden is a terroisit, and we either have killed him, he died on his own, or we plan to kill him. However, unlike McVeigh, who was a lone wolf, Bin Ladden runs a network of terrorists. If Timothy McVeigh had been using religion to recruit members of a certain church or something...you might be able to create some kind of parallel. However, your one track mind has once again exposed itself as inferior and racially motivated.

----------


## thegodfather

> Hello again muslim propagandist.
> 
> First of all this has nothing to do with the middle east. There is little connection between what the gvmt charges this guy and the money spent in the middle east. In fact there isn't even a connection anymore between total tax dollars spent or collected.
> 
> Also, Timothy McVeigh was a terrorist, we called him one, we still call him one even after we killed him...white or not, he was executed for being a terrorist...so what's your point? Bin Ladden is a terroisit, and we either have killed him, he died on his own, or we plan to kill him. However, unlike McVeigh, who was a lone wolf, Bin Ladden runs a network of terrorists. If Timothy McVeigh had been using religion to recruit members of a certain church or something...you might be able to create some kind of parallel. However, your one track mind has once again exposed itself as inferior and racially motivated.


An article you should read...

Terrorism: The Most Meaningless and Manipulated Word
By Glenn Greenwald
Also by Glenn Greenwald:
Krugman on Secrecy and Scandal 01/19/10

Published 02/20/10

Bookmark and Share Printer-friendly version

Yesterday, Joseph Stack deliberately flew an airplane into a building housingIRSoffices in Austin, Texas, in order to advance the political grievances he outlined in a perfectly cogent suicide-manifesto. Stack's worldview contained elements of the tea party's anti-government anger along with substantial populist complaints generally associated with "the Left"(rage over bailouts, the suffering of America's poor, and the pilfering of the middle class by a corrupt economic elite and their government-servants). All of that was accompanied by an argument as to why violence was justified (indeed necessary)to protest those injustices:

 I remember reading about the stock market crash before the "great" depression and how there were wealthy bankers and businessmen jumping out of windows when they realized they screwed up and lost everything. Isn't it ironic how far we've come in 60 years in this country that they now know how to fix that little economic problem; they just steal from the middle class (who doesn't have any say in it, elections are a joke) to cover their asses and it's "business-as-usual" . . . . Sadly, though I spent my entire life trying to believe it wasnt so, but violence not only is the answer, it is the only answer.

Despite all that, The New York Times' Brian Stelter documents the deep reluctance of cable news chatterers and government officials to label the incident an act of "terrorism," even though -- as Dave Neiwert ably documents -- it perfectly fits, indeed is a classic illustration of, every official definition of that term. The issue isn't whether Stack's grievances are real or his responses just; it is that the act unquestionably comports with the official definition. But as NBC's Pete Williams said of the official insistence that this was not an act of Terrorism: there are "a couple of reasons to say that . . . One is hes an American citizen." Fox News' Megan Kelley asked Catherine Herridge about these denials:"I take it that they mean terrorism in the larger sense that most of us are used to?," to which Herridge replied: "they mean terrorism in that capital T way."

All of this underscores, yet again, that Terrorism is simultaneously the single most meaningless and most manipulated word in the American political lexicon. The term now has virtually nothing to do with the act itself and everything to do with the identity of the actor, especially his or her religious identity. It has really come to mean:"a Muslim who fights against or even expresses hostility towards theUnited States, Israel and their allies." That's why all of this confusion and doubt arose yesterday over whether a person who perpetrated a classic act of Terrorism should, in fact, be called a Terrorist:he's not a Muslim and isn't acting on behalf of standard Muslim grievances against the U.S. or Israel, and thus does not fit the "definition." One might concede that perhaps there's some technical sense in which term might apply to Stack, but as Fox News emphasized: it's not "terrorism in the larger sense that most of us are used to . . . terrorism in that capital T way."We all know who commits terrorism in "that capital T way,"and it's not people named Joseph Stack.

Contrast the collective hesitance to call Stack a Terrorist with the extremely dubious circumstances under which that term is reflexively applied to Muslims. If a Muslim attacks a military base preparing to deploy soldiers to a war zone, that person is a Terrorist. If an American Muslim argues that violence against theU.S. (particularly when aimed at military targets)is justified due to American violence aimed at the Muslim world, that person is a Terrorist who deserves assassination. And if the U.S. military invades a Muslim country, Muslims who live in the invaded and occupied country and who fight back against the invadingAmerican army -- by attacking nothing but military targets -- are also Terrorists. Indeed, large numbers of detainees at Guantanamo were accused of being Terrorists for nothing more than attacking members of an invading foreign army in their country, including 14-year-old Mohamed Jawad, who spent many years in Guantanamo, accused (almost certainly falsely)of throwing a grenade at two American troops in Afghanistan who were part of an invading force in that country. Obviously, plots targeting civilians for death -- the 9/11 attacks and attempts to blow up civilian aircraft -- are pure terrorism, but a huge portion of the acts committed by Muslims that receive that label are not.

----------


## Kratos

> Despite all that, The New York Times' Brian Stelter documents the deep reluctance of cable news chatterers and government officials to label the incident an act of "terrorism," even though -- as Dave Neiwert ably documents -- it perfectly fits, indeed is a classic illustration of, every official definition of that term..


I think now that it's over, we can all agree it is terrorism and he is a terrorist. Some people might agree with him, but he's still a terrorist either way.

I don't agree with the media making that distinction. I understand why they do, but there is a better way. They could say, "this doesn't appear to be islamic terrorism, or foreign terrorism ect."

If they come out and call him a domestic terrorist (which is what he is) right after it happens, people are going to freak out. They'll hear the word terrorist and not the word you put in front of it. They can affirm what he is not correctly however.

It is the fault of islamic terrorism that it becomes hard to throw around the term terrorist at all without people making racial or religious assumptions. I don't feel all that guilty for the evoloution of the language.

----------


## FranciscoG

Why is he not called a ¨domestic christian white terrorist¨

I mean lets be frank here. Islamic terrorist makes a referance to religion, hence the word islamic. I can´t count the number of times I heard middle eastern or arab terrorism.

Why is it there is a double standard here? He is a ¨domestic christian white terrorist¨ and all the cries of well that is racist... Hell no it´s not; it´s the truth. 

And this isn´t the only recent even that raises eye brows. 

A few weeks back a tea party militia leader was arrested after child molestation charges were filled. He had a 203 gernade launcher in his pad and been writting terrorist literature about attacks on the government....

http://www.shortnews.com/start.cfm?id=82647


*Ex-Marine Charles Allan Dyer, 29, was arrested earlier this month at his home in Marlow, Oklahoma, for possessing an unregistered grenade launcher and for raping a 7-year-old girl. Dyer talked openly about trying "to become a domestic terrorist."*

There is dif a double standard here. If an arab talk about becoming a terrorist the cops are in his ass. This white male had to rape a 7 year-old before anyone thought hey lets go check it out or something.

The worst part is the cops that picked the **** face up are now in fear for thier lives cause militia members have been making death threats against them...

----------


## eliteforce

There's little connection! Wars that cost a billion dollars a week! defence spending is the second largest part of the budget behind entitlements, and the out of control deficit is putting alot of presure on IRS agents to bring in some green--that means people like this are likly to feel to presured since he's barely making it and still the dogs are after him. I would say there's a direct connection.

Immediately after the TV bombing a local newspaper ran the headline [to the effect] 'domestic suspects rule out terrorism' (can't remember the exact headline), and other news organizations neglected to use the word 'terrorism' and instead used a variety of other words to describe the bombing, by about the second day enough people like me were making such a stink about them not using the word 'terrorists' that the media quickly 360ed and started using the words domestic terrorists, followed by a debate about the initial reluctance to use the word terrorist, the obvious was the notion that terrorism was an islamic middle eastern thing.

And Timothy McVeigh was no lone wolf, he prepared the bombing truck with this other guy that owned a farm-thats how they got all that fertilizer, they also had help from a third guy and his sister who were never prosecuted because there wasn't enough evidence to prove they knew what the plan was ahead of time. And all these people were part of a broader militia movement and the attack was to avenge the deaths of the branch dividian militants.

And BinLadens group in reality isn't big, he hides out with a few supporters but direct communication with his 'followers' is all but impossible, instead he's just a symbol like the branch dividians, and he has support from a broader patchwork of islamic groups.. 




> Hello again muslim propagandist.
> 
> First of all this has nothing to do with the middle east. There is little connection between what the gvmt charges this guy and the money spent in the middle east. In fact there isn't even a connection anymore between total tax dollars spent or collected.
> 
> Also, Timothy McVeigh was a terrorist, we called him one, we still call him one even after we killed him...white or not, he was executed for being a terrorist...so what's your point? Bin Ladden is a terroisit, and we either have killed him, he died on his own, or we plan to kill him. However, unlike McVeigh, who was a lone wolf, Bin Ladden runs a network of terrorists. If Timothy McVeigh had been using religion to recruit members of a certain church or something...you might be able to create some kind of parallel. However, your one track mind has once again exposed itself as inferior and racially motivated.

----------


## Ernst

"Terrorist" is a label really for anyone who fights the establishment. Once upon a time the American colonists were "terrorists". The IRA and their predecessors were "terrorists" in their own country for fighting an occupying force. One might say the same of other groups. Some of these people are coming from a place most of us can at least understand, even if we don't necessarily agree with their methods. Others are just plain lunatics. Where do we draw the line? I guess there's no perfect way, but it's a fair bet that if religion and/or race is a primary motivator they're the crazies.

We can probably all agree that some taxation is a necessary evil, but our government is wasteful and our money is poorly managed and spent. I doubt anyone in the country would beg to differ. I can't help but think that people who work for the IRS kind of sold their soul. There is a little piece in all of us who saw that headline that thought "YEAH!" These people aren't fighting for our freedom, they're fighting to take our money and give it to corrupt asses to waste it on developing backwards moonscape shithole countries, pointless wars, fattening fatcats, healthcare and welfare for illegals and crackheads, and all sorts of other disgusting crap.

----------


## Kratos

> Why is he not called a ¨domestic christian white terrorist¨
> 
> ...


The fact he is white or christian are irrelivent details, that's why. The fact that he was white or christian had nothing to do with the act itself.

I'm fine with it if people don't like the term islamic terrorist, it was just a potential example. I feel it's ok to use since it classify's part of the criminal motive. This guy is more of a tax resisting terrorist then a white christian terrorist. His crime had nothing to do with race or religion.

I don't feel middle eastern or arab terrorist are as good of terms as islamic terrorist. Because being middle eastern are arab are likely, they are not essential for islamic terrorism. A white guy could in theory practice islam and create an act against the US. I however have not seen that term used in the main stream media.

I think your desire to have white in the headlines goes back to your feelings about white people. If you can find some way it ties into the crime, I might back you up on that. The KKK would be an example you could say white should be included in the qualification of the terrorist act.

----------


## Kratos

> A few weeks back a tea party militia leader was arrested after child molestation charges were filled. He had a 203 gernade launcher in his pad and been writting terrorist literature about attacks on the government....
> 
> http://www.shortnews.com/start.cfm?id=82647
> 
> 
> *Ex-Marine Charles Allan Dyer, 29, was arrested earlier this month at his home in Marlow, Oklahoma, for possessing an unregistered grenade launcher and for raping a 7-year-old girl. Dyer talked openly about trying "to become a domestic terrorist."*
> 
> There is dif a double standard here. If an arab talk about becoming a terrorist the cops are in his ass. This white male had to rape a 7 year-old before anyone thought hey lets go check it out or something.
> 
> The worst part is the cops that picked the **** face up are now in fear for thier lives cause militia members have been making death threats against them...


You don't find it a coincidence that someone who dared to speak out against the gvmt is now facing charges that even if found innocent completely destroy your reputation.
Or that they brought bomb sniffing dogs and found his weapons when they only had a warrent to obtain DNA evidence?
Sounds like they were up his ass plenty.

Speaking out against the gvmt is a crime itself (sedition), but it's rarely enforced. Doing so can be very political.
These militia groups are watched and profiled weather you think so or not.
I'm not saying he's not guilty of rape, he might be, just innocent until proven guilty.

----------


## Kratos

white terroist groups getting free pass is opinion
they never have
http://news.google.com/newspapers?id...22,22318&hl=en
many people feel the level these groups are monitored borders on tyranny.

It isn't about race.
Joseph Andrew Stack was a terrorist. Once all the details were released he could be labeled as such. Crying racism is pointless, you will find none here. 
Search the news for something else you can argue racism for.
End of story.

----------


## peachfuzz

Hi Kratos. Your smart.

----------


## FranciscoG

> *You don't find it a coincidence that someone who dared to speak out against the gvmt is now facing charges that even if found innocent completely destroy your reputation*.
> Or that they brought bomb sniffing dogs and found his weapons when they only had a warrent to obtain DNA evidence?
> Sounds like they were up his ass plenty.
> 
> Speaking out against the gvmt is a crime itself (sedition), but it's rarely enforced. Doing so can be very political.
> These militia groups are watched and profiled weather you think so or not.
> I'm not saying he's not guilty of rape, he might be, just innocent until proven guilty.


I do not think its a coincidence.

He raped a 7 year-old.

He publically endorsed terrorist bombings so bringing in dogs is not out of the ordinary.

He had a gernade launcher which he got years ago.

I find it sad he was not stopped before. If these terrorists are being watched then why is it that this child molester had to rape a child to have the gernade launcher discovered?

Another problem I have is that the FBI came out and stated these terrorists would become a problem, but the report was retracted because the FBI mentioned some had served in the military. 

There is so much wrong here I can´t even count.

It has been nearly 15 since 04/19/1995 and it seams like the major focus is ¨well them arabs are the problem¨ and everyone forgot about the OKC bombing.

----------


## Kratos

> I do not think its a coincidence.
> 
> He raped a 7 year-old.
> 
> 
> There is so much wrong here I can´t even count.
> 
> It has been nearly 15 since 04/19/1995 and it seams like the major focus is ¨well them arabs are the problem¨ and everyone forgot about the OKC bombing.


he is not convicted of rape yet

clearly this is lost on you maybe for language barrier reason...I forget if you've said before your english is not perfect...don't get me wrong, I don't hold that against you.


What would we have charged him with prior to rape?

Ranting on your PC is not typically a crime we charge people with.

Do you have any facts to support your opinion that we no longer monitor white militia groups? Cause I can promise you that's false.

----------


## FranciscoG

O.B.L. is has not been conviced of terrorism does that mean he is innocent of 9/11?

Making terrorist threats is illegal as far as I knew. 

My point is simple someone should have checked into him prior to the arrest for raping the 7 year-old. < does that mean there is no monitering of domestic terrorists? No, but it sure as hell doesn´t seem to be a great effort does it?

----------


## Kratos

> O.B.L. is has not been conviced of terrorism does that mean he is innocent of 9/11?
> 
> Making terrorist threats is illegal as far as I knew. 
> 
> My point is simple someone should have checked into him prior to the arrest for raping the 7 year-old. < does that mean there is no monitering of domestic terrorists? No, but it sure as hell doesn´t seem to be a great effort does it?


OBL said he did it via video tape. So that kinda make a trial pointless, doesn't it?

Yes, making threats is illegal but it gets very muddy when it comes to free speach. What he said on youtube was legal or illigal depending on who you ask..people don't like the idea of their right to bitch being taken away.

The language he used in the video was ambigious enough, it doesn't really cross the line.
"what I'm going to do is become one of those domestic terrorists you read about in the DHS report"
what he's refering to is exactly the opposit of what you're complaining about...he doesn't think his group should be labeled domestic terrorist. It's more sarcastic then a direct threat. If you can't prove it's a real threat, you can't have your search warrent hold up in court, and then you can't use the rocket launcher as evidence.

You don't know that he wasn't being watched.
You don't know what the evidence is in the rape case.
You can't throw every red neck in prision cause they might rape someone.

Yes it does seem they make a great effort to monitor potential domestic threats.

http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/200...omments-3.html
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/0..._n_211652.html
http://www.wbtv.com/Global/story.asp?S=9246417
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2010/...n6224240.shtml

What do you do if someone is a known mafia member? Arrest them for jay walking or watch them and gather evidence so when you put them away, they go away for a long time?

----------


## FranciscoG

IMO, a terrorist is a terrorist and a guy like that should be threated no diff than OBL.

What the evidence to his rape charge is or is not is pointless. He should not have been on the streets for the rape to happen in the first place. but you call it a coincidence that he spoke up and now he is charged with rape. Like the gov framed him.

He had a gernade launcher and has been making threats for years.

My point was someone should have gotten a warrent as is legal after he ran his mouth and checked out the guys house. The gernade launcher would have been found and the 7 year-old would not have been raped.

----------


## FranciscoG

Oh and for the record all the militia terrorists that stand with him and have made death treats to the cops that arrested the child molester... All those mofo should also be in prison but none are! For far for enforcing the laws.

Its not a first amendment issue when you have these terrorists calling law enforcement officer´s homes and telling them thier family´s are going to die!

----------


## Kratos

> IMO, a terrorist is a terrorist and a guy like that should be threated no diff than OBL.
> 
> What the evidence to his rape charge is or is not is pointless. He should not have been on the streets for the rape to happen in the first place. but you call it a coincidence that he spoke up and now he is charged with rape. Like the gov framed him.
> 
> He had a gernade launcher and has been making threats for years.
> 
> My point was someone should have gotten a warrent as is legal after he ran his mouth and checked out the guys house. The gernade launcher would have been found and the 7 year-old would not have been raped.


no search warrent
no granade launcher
no crime

tell me what he said exactly that would call for a federal search warrent

----------


## Kratos

> Oh and for the record all the militia terrorists that stand with him and have made death treats to the cops that arrested the child molester... All those mofo should also be in prison but none are! For far for enforcing the laws.
> 
> Its not a first amendment issue when you have these terrorists calling law enforcement officer´s homes and telling them thier family´s are going to die!


when white people make death threats to the police, they just laugh it off, it's kinda a running joke between white people and the police. "oh white people, you jokesters"

or maybe in a stroke of criminal genious, they called from a freakin pay phone.

----------


## Kratos

I was wondering how they turned a DNA sample warrent into a full blown search warrent. From what I read, he was not at home, and the police spoke with someone else who lived there. The police state the individual in residence gave them permission to search the house, even though the warrant was for DNA, not a search of the premises.

hmmm, does that sound like something Charles Dyer's roomie would do?

but of course if he's guilty, may he burn in hell.

Federal charges out rank local charges, so he'll be convicted via the wrongful search and sentenced to years before even being able to defend himself on the rape thing.

----------


## FranciscoG

> no search warrent
> no granade launcher
> no crime
> 
> tell me what he said exactly that would call for a federal search warrent


Apparently suddenly you have gone from lets profile....> Mr. Civil Rights... lol

I could care less what the warrent was for, maybe he spit on the side walk.

----------


## FranciscoG

> I was wondering how they turned a DNA sample warrent into a full blown search warrent. From what I read, he was not at home, and the police spoke with someone else who lived there. The police state the individual in residence gave them permission to search the house, even though the warrant was for DNA, not a search of the premises.
> 
> hmmm, does that sound like something Charles Dyer's roomie would do?
> 
> but of course if he's guilty, may he burn in hell.
> 
> Federal charges out rank local charges, so he'll be convicted via the wrongful search and sentenced to years before even being able to defend himself on the rape thing.


It must be a consirary and the gernade launcher must have also been planted...lol

----------


## Kratos

> apparently suddenly you have gone from lets profile to lets me Mr. Civil Rights... lol
> 
> I could care less what the warrent was for, maybe he spit on the side walk.


if the search warrent gets thrown out
so goes the evidence
doesn't matter how you feel about his rights

----------


## FranciscoG

Kinda strange, how the guy that thinks all arab terrorists should be killed, and never even mentions a trial or warrents or evidence for the arab terrorists... But for some reason in this case suddenly all that comes into play for a domestic white terrorist.

Correct me if I am wrong that was your view on arab terrorism, right?

----------


## Kratos

> Kinda strange, how the guy that thinks all arab terrorists should be killed, and never even mentions a trial or warrents or evidence for the arab terrorists... But for some reason in this case suddenly all that comes into play for a domestic white terrorist.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong that was your view on arab terrorism, right?


no, I feel the same burdon of proof should apply for anybody living in the US regardless of race.

idk where you get that impression about me

----------


## Kratos

> It must be a consirary and the gernade launcher must have also been planted...lol


big difference between keeping an illigal weapon and sticking it in a 7 year old's dumper, don't you think?

I know people with unregistered fire arms, and one guy who owns a couple automatic weapons...as far as I know they aren't about to rape anybody, nor do they ever shoot them at people.

----------


## FranciscoG

> no, I feel the same burdon of proof should apply for anybody living in the US regardless of race.
> 
> idk where you get that impression about me





^^ Simple you never mentioned anything like that before...lol 

Kratos, Mr. Civil Rights for Domestic White Terrorists

----------


## Kratos

> ^^ Simpe you never mentioned anything like that before...lol 
> 
> Kratos, Mr. Civil Rights for Domestic White Terrorists


I feel bad for you that you can't get past your ignorance at times.

----------


## thegodfather

I thought this thread was going good before all of the racial shit...Is this for real? Really making some far reaches and trying to extrapolate things out of the story that aren't there. Who gives a shit what color this person was? If anyone thinks this arrest was racist, call Al Sharpton or Jesse Jackson and bitch to them, because no one here gives a damn about this racial bullshit. Lets stick to the topic at hand...

----------


## Kratos

and for the record I do not support what goes on at Guantanamo Bay. I think the people had to go somewhere...but, the amount of time they were kept, they way things were handeled was in-excusable. It is another Bush f-up.

I however do not support Obama's choice to make the goings on public record. Fix the problem, that's all he had to do.

----------


## FranciscoG

> and for the record I do not support what goes on at Guantanamo Bay. I think the people had to go somewhere...but, the amount of time they were kept, they way things were handeled was in-excusable. It is another Bush f-up.
> 
> I however do not support Obama's choice to make the goings on public record. Fix the problem, that's all he had to do.


Funny you were just for trials and evidence and crap now all the sudden lets not be public... 

I am done here.

----------


## Kratos

> I thought this thread was going good before all of the racial shit...Is this for real? Really making some far reaches and trying to extrapolate things out of the story that aren't there. Who gives a shit what color this person was? If anyone thinks this arrest was racist, call Al Sharpton or Jesse Jackson and bitch to them, because no one here gives a damn about this racial bullshit. Lets stick to the topic at hand...


I don't think anybody is saying his arrest was racist.

----------


## Kratos

> I am done here.


Good, you never say anything worth reading or anything that isn't anti white.

----------


## FranciscoG

Right its anti white when it comes to prosecution of a white domestic terrorist that raped a 7 year old.

But go ahear point to a post that was ¨anti-white
¨

----------


## Kratos

> Right its anti white when it comes to prosecution of a white domestic terrorist that raped a 7 year old.
> 
> But go ahear point to a post that was ¨anti-white
> ¨


I thought you were done?

So, he's a white domestic terrorist?
what terrorist act was he responsible for?

Yes, you are very anti white and racial with many of your posts.

Clearly you're no legal expert. But wtf, let if go. We aren't living in "Minority Report" here. You can't arrest someone for rape until they rape someone or are accused of raping someone.
You can't search someone's home or lock them up and throw away the key until they commit a crime. How do you not get that that protection is a good thing for everyone who lives in this country and has nothing to do with skin color.

You're yet to tell me what we would charge the guy with before rape. Do you not get that if you find an illigal weapon in someone's house under an unlawful search, it gets thrown out in court. Or do you make an exception for white people and just lock them up and throw away the key should their civil rights be violated?

Or maybe you think minorities don't get a trial in this country?
You have no point, you have no legal knowledge, and you're a bitter person in matters of race.

----------


## FranciscoG

> I thought you were done?
> 
> So, he's a white domestic terrorist?*Yes*
> what terrorist act was he responsible for?*He called for the bombings of federal buildings and made other terrorist threats*
> 
> Yes, you are very anti white and racial with many of your posts. *Playing the race card again...lol*
> 
> Clearly you're no legal expert. But wtf, let if go. We aren't living in "Minority Report" here. You can't arrest someone for rape until they rape someone or are accused of raping someone.* he should have been arrested for terrorist threats*
> You can't search someone's home or lock them up and throw away the key until they commit a crime. How do you not get that that protection is a good thing for everyone who lives in this country and has nothing to do with skin color.*Funny how you are now stating this but when it came to Islamic terrorists you have never said anything about any protections of any other crap*
> ...


Kratos, always using race as a crutch.

The guy that sees racial profiling as a need in society called the guy (me) that thinks all racial profiling is wrong a racist. 

Hi, I am Cyrus and I am not as confused and  :Haha:

----------


## Kratos

maybe I play the racism card, because it has been thrown on me so many times on here for no reason. I decided if people were going to take the easy dirty way rather then present facts, I'd do the same.

time and again you misslead people as to my opinion on profiling. I've said in the past and I'll say it again "racial profiling is racist when the only criteria in the profile is race"

I only say law enforcement should be able to use profiling, with race being a component of a much larger profile. Right wing extremist is a profile as well. You assume them to be white, and most of them are (and I might add, you don't feel the least bit racist for doing so)...so when law enforcement is looking for one...they're probably going to pull over the white guy with the shaved head driving a rusted out bronco with the bumpersticker "fear the gvt that fears your gun" for not putting on their turn signal to see what he's up to. That's profiling as well, why do you not get that. They aren't pulling over every white guy.

Again please quote Charles Dyer as making terrorist threats...I'm sorry your word is not good enough. I'm giving you the chance to win here. How many times are you going to ignore this request?

----------


## FranciscoG

> maybe I play the racism card, because it has been thrown on me so many times on here for no reason. I decided if people were going to take the easy dirty way rather then present facts, I'd do the same.*Well there is the perfect explination. Wow thanks for clearing that up. I see you really like taking the high road.*
> 
> time and again you misslead people as to my opinion on profiling. I've said in the past and I'll say it again "racial profiling is racist when the only criteria in the profile is race"*Actually that´s not all you said, is it? You have said if they are a certain apparenance and have facial hair then profiling is just fine. You said many other things but apparently you forgot about the thread just a few threads below this one*
> 
> I only say law enforcement should be able to use profiling, with race being a component of a much larger profile. Right wing extremist is a profile as well. You assume them to be white, and most of them are (and I might add, you don't feel the least bit racist for doing so)* I am not the one for profiling. I sarcastically eluded to it, but not for it at all. Do you feel a least bit racist?* ...so when law enforcement is looking for one...they're probably going to pull over the white guy with the shaved head driving a rusted out bronco with the bumpersticker "fear the gvt that fears your gun" for not putting on their turn signal to see what he's up to. That's profiling as well, why do you not get that. They aren't pulling over every white guy.*Because that was not the profile of the Austin Terrorist, was it? He didnt have the bumper sticker and the old bronco did he?*
> 
> Again please quote Charles Dyer as making terrorist threats...I'm sorry your word is not good enough. I'm giving you the chance to win here. How many times are you going to ignore this request? *I guess you don´t know how to use google*



Charles Dyer ¨ Depends on what you want to do with it. Me? I'm going to use my training and become one of those domestic terrorists that youre so afraid of from the DHS reports. ¨

http://www.google.com/search?hl=es&l...yer%22&spell=1

Or maybe him wanting to become a domestic terrorist and use his military training just does not seam like a big deal to you.

Waiting for you next post of justifing Dyer´s quote and more using race as a crutch.

----------


## Kratos

> The language he used in the video was ambigious enough, it doesn't really cross the line.
> "what I'm going to do is become one of those domestic terrorists you read about in the DHS report"
> what he's refering to is exactly the opposit of what you're complaining about...he doesn't think his group should be labeled domestic terrorist. It's more sarcastic then a direct threat.


seems I do know how to use google
as the same quote you posted was in one of my previous posts on the first page

If the worst thing you can come up with is criticism of the DHS reposts, I don't think there was much of a case against the guy prior to the rape.

ignore the fact this is from fox news...I'm not a fan of fox news...you can just watch the first 15 seconds (from c-span) and tell me which is more of a call to violence.
He is still free to walk the streets.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DVKf...eature=related

I am no fan or follower of charles dyer, I'm simply disputing your claim that he would have been thrown in jail had he not been white.

----------


## FranciscoG

Okay so you really are justifing his statement... wow... okay

* If the worst thing you can come up with is criticism of the DHS reposts, I don't think there was much of a case against the guy prior to the rape.
*

He did not critize shit he said _¨become one of those domestic terrorists that you’re so afraid of from the DHS reports ¨_  And a few weeks later we saw what doestic terrorist exactly do, didn´t we?

How you get critize from that statement you need to explain.

And, then you post another vid that is to imply ¨hey you think Dyer was bad hell these guys are worse so that must like mean something right¨

----------


## Kratos

If you are in the CD section of wal mart as a teenager, you can bet the camara is on you. It's all profiling.

What were the warning signs or reasons that Joeseph Andrew Stack was going to dump his plane into a building? From what I undertand the anti-gvmt manifesto was a sucide note...and therefore it was a little late to stop him.

If you should have profiled him, what action should they have taken and where? What evidence would they have found, and what would he been charged with.

You say profile this guy...ok. How? Do a traffic stop in his airplane? I don't get it.

----------


## Kratos

> And, then you post another vid that is to imply ¨hey you think Dyer was bad hell these guys are worse so that must like mean something right¨


I'm just saying people run their mouth all the time and it doesn't always mean jail time. If you want to get white trash in an up-roar, just start doing illigal search and seizures looking for guns and watch them swell in numbers.

Dyer also said
“We come home and those bastards want to talk about how we’re domestic terrorists and a threat to this country. It makes me so angry,”
the other quote sounds worse. He doesn't feel his group or other right wing groups should be labeled that way. There is no direct threat, nor is his group guilty of a past or present terrorist attack. It's borderline is what I'm saying. You'd want a little more evidence if you were going to make any charges stick.

----------


## Kratos

wonder if this guy is in jail
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8aaI...eature=related

here's something hispanic if you feel you do not get free speach or the right to protest in this country. I don't agree with the title or some of the comments as they could be seen as racist. But clearly so are some of the people being commented on, so it's a wash.
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=eaf_1175241769&amp%3Bc=1

----------


## FranciscoG

I find it laughable that you called the arab guy that married the 12 year-old a *RAPIST* but all the sudden with Dyer you suggest he is innocent until proven and blaw blaw blaw DNA conspiracy blaw blaw blaw... You didn´t at all make any points abour the arab. Hell you didn´t suggest if he was even able to get his dick up. Or, it was not important that the guy even had sex with the 12 year-old.

And, you are the one using race as a crutch and posting crap like ¨ I don't agree with the title or some of the comments as they could be seen as racist¨ but hell you are posting it anyway.

You have the nerve to suggest a rapist was just ¨ criticism of the DHS reposts ¨ when is wanting to be a domestic terrorist from the HDS reports. And to sum it all up you go ahead and use race as a crutch again by calling me racist even though I am the one against profiling. You are truly confused.

----------


## Kratos

> I find it laughable that you called the arab guy that married the 12 year-old a *RAPIST* but all the sudden with Dyer you suggest he is innocent until proven and blaw blaw blaw DNA conspiracy blaw blaw blaw... You didn´t at all make any points abour the arab. Hell you didn´t suggest if he was even able to get his dick up. Or, it was not important that the guy even had sex with the 12 year-old.
> .


Please post a link to that thread, I don't remember posting that.
thanks. In fact I strongly doubt I did, but maybe on an off day or something. Please prove it to me or I'll assume your claims have no merit.

So, you are pro putting people in jail before they break the law.

I strongly disagree with marriage to such young girls, because clearly she is not the one interested in the marriage. How would you feel if it was your daughter. You'd sell her to an old man? It's kinda gross dude. But it's up to the people of Saudi Arabia to outlaw it should they choose to do so, not America. They live there, we live here.

----------


## Kratos

> And, you are the one using race as a crutch and posting crap like ¨ I don't agree with the title or some of the comments as they could be seen as racist¨ but hell you are posting it anyway.


Why do I have to seach for a video with the same footage just because that one has comments I don't support.
I was asking you to look at the actual footage of what was going on, not the opinion of the person shooting the video.


I didn't make the video, the footage is real...the comments are not mine.
I asked you to look past the comments, and if you can't or they offended you, I'm sorry.

----------


## Kratos

> You have the nerve to suggest a rapist was just ¨ criticism of the DHS reposts ¨ when is wanting to be a domestic terrorist from the HDS reports. And to sum it all up you go ahead and use race as a crutch again by calling me racist even though I am the one against profiling. You are truly confused.


he didn't threaten anybody specifically, he didn't say he was going to do anything. He didn't break the law. It would be next to impossible to put someone in jail for what he said.

----------


## Kratos

I'm lost on what we're talking about here Pharm, I mean really...

You're so excited to look for racism, you've lost all sight of logic.

would you agree or disagree with this statement:
For racism to go away, white people need to not say or do racist things. Also, minorities have to do their part by not excessivly looking for or claming racism. Overly complaining about racism also hurts race relations.

----------


## FranciscoG

*You didn´t call for any evidence or any other bull shit did you on that thread? You were not Mr. Innocent until proven guilty on that thread were you? Not one post you made was in defence of rights or any other issue was it? You can hit the search button I am not your daddy or your teacher*
thanks. In fact I strongly doubt I did, but maybe on an off day or something. Please prove it to me or I'll assume your claims have no merit. 

So, you are pro putting people in jail before they break the law. * Making terrorist threats for the 10ths time is illegal.* 

I strongly disagree with marriage to such young girls, because clearly she is not the one interested in the marriage. How would you feel if it was your daughter. You'd sell her to an old man? It's kinda gross dude. But it's up to the people of Saudi Arabia to outlaw it should they choose to do so, not America. They live there, we live here.
*That was not the point was it? you called the guy a rapist didn´t you? I am not going to dip every post you got up. The domestic terrorist, suddenly you are mr. civil rights and proven innocent until shown guilty. I find it entertaining you can´t use search and you are still justifing Dyer in any way.*

[/QUOTE]

Bold.


But here:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...highlight=arab


Show me on this thread where you defended civil right and innocent until proven guilty, show me?

----------


## FranciscoG

> he didn't threaten anybody specifically, he didn't say he was going to do anything. He didn't break the law. It would be next to impossible to put someone in jail for what he said.


More justifing actions of a domestic terrorist, to follow next I am sure more using race asa crutch. 

The Austin domestic terrorist didn´t say he was going to kill any particular person, so by your measure if he made tapes prior like Dyer, he is all good right?

----------


## FranciscoG

> I'm lost on what we're talking about here Pharm, I mean really...
> 
> You're so excited to look for racism, you've lost all sight of logic.
> 
> would you agree or disagree with this statement:
> For racism to go away, white people need to not say or do racist things. Also, minorities have to do their part by not excessivly looking for or claming racism. Overly complaining about racism also hurts race relations.


actually you are the one using racism and calling me a racist. In fact I have said over and over again profiling is wrong.

You are using race as a crutch again and getting away from the argument. You are still pro profiling. Which is fine that´s your choice.

Let us agree that the Austin domestic terrorist was an average looking white male not some as you put it ¨bumper sticker.... old bronco... militia...¨

But since you are so for all that. Then there is your profile. 

* it aint worth it, one one post you are posting what we need to to to get over racism on another post you want to profile and yet on other posts you defend right wing nuts like Dyer*

----------


## Kratos

> * Making terrorist threats for the 10ths time is illegal.* 
> ?


for the 10th time he didn't make a terrorist threat

TERRORISTIC THREAT

(a) A person commits an offense if he threatens to commit any offense involving violence to any person or property with intent to:

1.cause a reaction of any type to his threat[s] by an official or volunteer agency organized to deal with emergencies;
2.place any person in fear of imminent serious bodily injury;
3.prevent or interrupt the occupation or use of a building; room; place of assembly; place to which the public has access; place of employment or occupation; aircraft, automobile, or other form of conveyance; or other public place;
4.cause impairment or interruption of public communications, public transportation, public water, gas, or power supply or other public service;
5.place the public or a substantial group of the public in fear of serious bodily injury; or
6.influence the conduct or activities of a branch or agency of the federal government, the state, or a political subdivision of the state.

he never threated to commit any *specific* offense involving violence

----------


## Kratos

> You can hit the search button I am not your daddy or your teacher. I find it entertaining you can´t use search 
> 
> 
> 
> But here:
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...highlight=arab
> 
> 
> Show me on this thread where you defended civil right and innocent until proven guilty, show me?



Wow, a thread I didn't post in, thanks daddy.

----------


## Kratos

> The Austin domestic terrorist didn´t say he was going to kill any particular person, so by your measure if he made tapes prior like Dyer, he is all good right?


Leagally the could have done little to stop him. 
You can own a car and it doesn't become a deadly weapon until you run someone over. Same with a plane.
He wouldn't have done anything illigal until he submitted the suicide note, burned his house down, and piled his plane into a building. Even if he made the same youtube videos, they were not a crime.

----------


## Kratos

> \ Then there is your profile.


here is a list of terrorist attacks by muslims just in 2009
don't tell me white people are catching up, with what 3 or 5 terrorist attacks in the history of white people that you can mention.

http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/attacks-2009.htm

----------


## Kratos

> a In fact I have said over and over again profiling is wrong.
> 
> *


You are yet to define exactly what profiling is. I'm not advocating violating anybody's rights. What I'm saying is, look suspiciously on people more likely to be involved.

Scenario 1: A prominent news anchor receives a threatening letter laced with the anthrax bacteria. The letter was mailed from a mailbox in Trenton, New Jersey, postmarked September 25. In the course of the investigation, law-enforcement officials locate a witness who says that she saw an Arab man in his twenties, wearing sunglasses and talking on his cell phone, drive up and deposit several letters in a suburban Trenton mailbox on the morning of September 25. She remembers overhearing him say into his phone, "We will mail letters tomorrow to CBS and CNN. Allah is great!" In attempting to locate the man, police limit their search to individuals who fit the witness's description - i.e., young Arab men.

Scenario 2: The FBI receives a credible threat that a well-known Arab terrorist network plans to highjack a commercial airliner and crash it into the U.S. Capitol. In light of the events of September 11, the FBI orders all airport national guard, security, and airline personnel to be on the lookout for, and to investigate thoroughly, all airline passengers of Middle Eastern descent, as well as anyone else whom airport officials think suspicious.

Can you explain go into details why in either one of these cases law enforcement is wrong.

----------


## eliteforce

Considering most of the attacks mentioned on that site are in places like Iraq, Afghanistan, both occupied by 'American Zionist Imperialists' or something like that as the attackers would say; and Pakistan-a country that has a regime that is helping the US with it's imperialism, and other places in the middle-east.. if you want to call this 'terrorist attack' like a roadside bomb targeting an American tank is a 'terrorist attack' .. Once the occupation hense the national oppression of these countries starts, then violence ensues against the occupier and people considered to be facilitating it. 

'white people' - or should we say americans, europeans, and israelis are not under oppression so it's different, a 'white person' in Nebraska can only imagine every time he leaves his house he has to go thru an arab checkpoint, and the arabs are controlling all the natural resources and the economy in nebraska to their advantage while the white people are forced to live in impoverished segregated ghettos (like the Palestinians) and be exploited and considered third class citizens in their own country.
I WOULD BE SO FKING PISED :0icon Pissedoff: 

But talking about terrorist attacks inside the USA, this has mostly been a phenomenon carried out by white people, if you were to list the attacks since the 1960s, from Charles Manson's group(they had a clear political agenda) to the unibomber, a KuKluxKlan attack is a 'terrorist' attack, anything with some kind of political motivation, not a criminal act for profit like a mafia attack.. very few of these have been carried out by muslims even though there are many muslims living in the US and muslims can enter the US w/o too much difficulty..

So these 'white people' in the US commit terrorist attacks even though they are not under any (direct) occupation or oppression-in the case of the militia movement-they simply imagine or invent an oppression/ or the feel that the central government is not representing themor is screwing them, hence 'oppression'.

Like in the case of this IRS bombing pilot-he considers the government to be oppressive because of the unfair tax burden it places on him-and i mentioned earlier this is indirectly related to the oppression of Arabs and Afghans on the other side of the world-it's very expensive and an imperialist regime like the USA ends up creating enemies amongs it's own people.




> here is a list of terrorist attacks by muslims just in 2009
> don't tell me white people are catching up, with what 3 or 5 terrorist attacks in the history of white people that you can mention.
> 
> http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/attacks-2009.htm

----------


## NightWolf

> But here:
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...highlight=arab
> 
> 
> Show me on this thread where you defended civil right and innocent until proven guilty, show me?.

----------


## FranciscoG

> Wow, a thread I didn't post in, thanks daddy.


Exactly, so now on this thread where DNA and all that other civil rights crap is brought up you argue for civil rights?

Plain question here and answer it honestly. 

Do you have a racial issue with middle eastern or middle eastern looking males?

Frankly you little scenarios are with respect to arabs and middle eastern males only, So you hate all arabs?

If you are pro racial profiling why is it that you have not suggested a white male child molester racial profiling data base (ages 20-35, average income) ? 

Why is it you each of your scenarios is arab this and arab that?


Hey do me a favor on if you are going to debate lets keep the racist attitude against arabs out of it. It kinda turns people (me) off and makes you look like a bigot.

Waiting for your next post of using race as a crutch and more crap about how domestic terrorist Dyer is innocent.

----------


## FranciscoG

And lets try to be a little more consistant. 

See how I called both the arab and the white male a rapist and child molester. Thats called consistant. When you suggest that the white male is ¨funny...government... spoke out againt... this... happens... the evidence¨ people might think that well since you didn´t stand up for the arab guy´s rights then your might have a racial bigoted bias against arabs.

By suggesting that there is a consiperacy again Dyer people might think you are right wing anti-government nut job like the Austin terrorist.

----------


## FranciscoG

The guy that starts thread like this 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=421482


And does not object to hate language in these threads nor states hate language is wrong makes statements like this:

¨Minorities should do thier part¨

I guess you think minorities should solve racial problems in the US and you can just post hate shit, and its all good.

Waiting for you denying you are not racist and more racial crutching.

----------


## Kratos

> Considering most of the attacks mentioned on that site are in places like Iraq, Afghanistan, both occupied by 'American Zionist Imperialists' or something like that .


So what you're saying is terrorism is justified because of the west pretty much everywhere there are muslims.

btw a few of those were in the USA.
for example this was in december
http://www.wnd.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=118131

----------


## Kratos

> So you hate all arabs?
> 
> .


Not at all. I hate the direction Islam has taken. I hate the radical aspect of Islam, not the religion itself, or the people who practice it.

----------


## Kratos

> The guy that starts thread like this 
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=421482
> 
> 
> And does not object to hate language in these threads nor states hate language is wrong makes statements like this:
> 
> ¨Minorities should do thier part¨
> 
> ...


I don't agree with all statments in that thread.
What do you see racist about stating that thread, it was in the national news. I also said I disagreed with the ban on minuret construction. Did you catch that part?

----------


## Kratos

> ¨Minorities should do thier part¨
> 
> I guess you think minorities should solve racial problems in the US and you can just post hate shit, and its all good.
> 
> .


It takes two to tango, no?

not that minorities should solve anything, but make an equal effort for progress

I don't post hate. I think you have a limited understand of my point of view.

----------


## Kratos

> And lets try to be a little more consistant. 
> 
> See how I called both the arab and the white male a rapist and child molester. .


And I called neither a rapist.
Until the trial, I feel your nomenclature to be pre-mature and presumptuous.

----------


## Kratos

> more crap about how domestic terrorist Dyer is innocent.


Conspiracy theory aside, if he is guilty he will go to jail for rape.
Prior to which he did not commit a crime, or I should say the gvmnt had no knowledge or reason to suspect a crime.
Domestic terroist for what act or planning of what act?

I not a fan of him, but I don't like the example because it doesn't prove your point which is what the example should do. Just because I'm able to put holes in the fact it proves your point doesn't make me his best friend.

----------


## FranciscoG

Right, I guess you are just misunderstood. Almost each and every time you make any kinda racial negative comment it does not concern whites.

You are just an civil rights kinda guy, (ahum for a domestic terrorist), unless the guy is arab then profiling is all good. (see scenarios above if want to deny and you can answer your own question at the end of that post)...

With the arab that married a 12 year-old, which is clearly wrong, its all good to you cause he did not break any laws... Oh wait above you stated his marriage was wrong but above after being confronted about not making any comments on that thread about civil right you suddenly mention ¨And I called neither a rapist.
Until the trial¨... But in post 75 its all good (after you get called out about Dyer raping a 7 year-old and you not objecting in the arab males thread about his civil rights) cause you are waiting for a trial... Right okaaaaaaaiiiiiii.....

So you didn´t answer the question and yeah I am not just gonna take you dodging the question as a pass...

*

Do you have a racial issue with middle eastern or middle eastern looking males?

Frankly you little scenarios are with respect to arabs and middle eastern males only, So you hate all arabs?

If you are pro racial profiling why is it that you have not suggested a white male child molester racial profiling data base (ages 20-35, average income) ? 

Why is it you each of your scenarios is arab this and arab that?


*

----------


## FranciscoG

> *Conspiracy theory aside*, if he is guilty he will go to jail for rape.
> Prior to which he did not commit a crime, or I should say the gvmnt had no knowledge or reason to suspect a crime.
> Domestic terroist for what act or planning of what act?
> 
> I not a fan of him, but I don't like the example because it doesn't prove your point which is what the example should do. Just because I'm able to put holes in the fact it proves your point doesn't make me his best friend.


The fact that you have time and time again suggested that there might be a conspiracy (even though DNA is recovered in hospital via rape kits on this poor 7 year-old and a visual examination is conducted) is not a fact that should be put aside... It extermine right wing nuts that suggest there is a wide government conspiracy to frame people that speak anti establishment. 

The kid got raped and you actually saying its a conspiracy is just fvcken sad.

I bet if this guy was not anti government, tea party leader, right wing nut, but a regular child molester you wouldn´t even make that statement... Wait I am right ¨Funny... spoke out against¨ 

People that think there is a wide government effort to rape 7 year-old little girls to frame an individual should have thier heads examined!

----------


## Kratos

> The fact that you have time and time again suggested that there might be a conspiracy (even though DNA is recovered in hospital via rape kits on this poor 7 year-old and a visual examination is conducted) is not a fact that should be put aside... It extermine right wing nuts that suggest there is a wide government conspiracy to frame people that speak anti establishment. 
> 
> The kid got raped and you actually saying its a conspiracy is just fvcken sad.
> 
> I bet if this guy was not anti government, tea party leader, right wing nut, but a regular child molester you wouldn´t even make that statement... Wait I am right ¨Funny... spoke out against¨ 
> 
> People that think there is a wide government effort to rape 7 year-old little girls to frame an individual should have thier heads examined!


Do you have a link on any evidence the police have in the case?
You know for a fact a fape kit was done? (source please)

----------


## FranciscoG

No I don´t have the police evidence. Nice dodging the questions again.

I know for a fact that rape kits must be done inorder to recover DNA, Sperm, and so on. Source, my own exprience.

Nice dodging the conspiracy question again.

----------


## FranciscoG

I am sure the next questions to follow will be ¨well did you see his sperm and like its a conspiracy he is a hero and stuff¨

----------


## Kratos

> No I don´t have the police evidence. Nice dodging the questions again.
> 
> I know for a fact that rape kits must be done inorder to recover DNA, Sperm, and so on. Source, my own exprience.
> 
> Nice dodging the conspiracy question again.


So what you're saying is you have no knowledge of the evidence. You don't know if they did a rape kit. You don't know if they have any DNA evidence. You don't know who filed the complaint...in fact you know nothing about the case.

But you're ready to convict.
this has nothing to do with conspiracy
if I had more facts it would be easier to say if it were a gvmt fishing expedition because of his videos.
I think we just have to wait for a trial and for the information to have any idea what happend here.

charges are dismissed everyday
people are found innocent everyday

btw the child's uncle is a registered sex offender

I defended obama when people said he was not born in this country and tried to use it against him in the election. I said it's for the courts to decide and people sould not let it impact their voting. He isn't white last time I checked, and I don't agree with him very often.

----------


## FranciscoG

> *So what you're saying is you have no knowledge of the evidence. You don't know if they did a rape kit. You don't know if they have any DNA evidence. You don't know who filed the complaint...in fact you know nothing about the case.
> 
> But you're ready to convict.
> this has nothing to do with conspiracy
> if I had more facts it would be easier to say if it were a gvmt fishing expedition because of his videos.
> I think we just have to wait for a trial and for the information to have any idea what happend here.*
> 
> charges are dismissed everyday
> people are found innocent everyday
> ...


If it did not have anything to do with a conspiracy do you kindly mind explaining why you stated prior it was?

Do you also mind answereing the prior questions and including why you did not interject to defend the civil rights of the arab male... Is there an eco on this forum or do I just find myself restating the same shit 15 times?

----------


## Kratos

> If it did not have anything to do with a conspiracy do you kindly mind explaining why you stated prior it was?
> 
> ?


what I'm saying if you remove the idea that the gvmt was looking for an excuse to search his pad...which I don't feel is that crazy. This being the conspiracy theory.

ok am I clear, pretend I never mentioned the conspiracy theory whatsoever

you still failed to make any point and if you did please please please with sugar on top daddy tell me what the fvck that point was.

----------


## FranciscoG

Apparently I failed in totality or you just do not get any of the questions which you dodges or any of the points I made.

----------


## Kratos

> *Apparently I failed in totality* .


I'll go with option number one

----------


## FranciscoG

Wow you only read the first 5 words of the post *AGAIN*... No wonder...

----------


## Kratos

you've went to a great deal of trouble to say the charles dyer case represents a double standard.

In my estimation, I feel you've failed to prove that it does.

It was a poor example and you were wrong.

----------


## FranciscoG

No I am not. Unless you can actually answer those questions which you have not.

Wait I must be part of the conspiracy.

----------


## Kratos

> No I am not. Unless you can actually answer those questions which you have not.
> 
> Wait I must be part of the conspiracy.



sure, I'll be happy too, what questions have I not answered pertaining to Charles Dyer?

----------


## Kratos

3/19/2002 USA Tuscon, AZ 1 0 A 60-year-old man is gunned down by Muslim snipers on a golf course. 

5/27/2002 USA Denton, TX 1 0 Muslim snipers kill a man as he works in his yard. 

7/4/2002 USA Los Angeles, CA 2 0 Muslim man pulls out a gun at the counter of an Israeli airline and kills two people. 

9/5/2002 USA Clinton, MD 1 0 A 55-year-old pizzaria owner is shot six times in the back by Muslims at close range. 

9/21/2002 USA Montgomery, AL 1 1 Muslim snipers shoot two women, killing one. 

9/23/2002 USA Baton Rouge, LA 1 0 A Korean mother is shot in the back by Muslim snipers. 

10/2/2002 USA Wheaton, MD 1 0 Muslim snipers gun down a program analyst in a store parking lot. 

10/3/2002 USA Montgomery County, MD 5 0 Muslim snipers kill three men and two women in separate attacks over a 15-hour period. 

10/9/2002 USA Manassas, VA 1 1 A man is killed by Muslim snipers while pumping gas two days after a 13-year-old is wounded by the same team. 

10/11/2002 USA Fredericksburg, VA 1 0 Another man is killed by Muslim snipers while pumping gas. 

10/14/2002 USA Arlington, VA 1 0 A woman is killed by Muslim snipers in a Home Depot parking lot. 

10/22/2002 USA Aspen Hill, MD 1 0 A bus driver is killed by Muslim snipers. 

8/6/2003 USA Houston, TX 1 0 After undergoing a religious revival, a Saudi college student slashes the throat of a Jewish student with a 4" butterfly knife, nearly decapitating the young man. 

12/2/2003 USA Chicago, IL 1 0 A Muslim doctor deliberately allows a Jewish patient to die from an easily treatable condition. 

4/13/2004 USA Raleigh, NC 1 4 A Muslim man runs down five strangers with a car. 

4/15/2004 USA Scottsville, NY 1 2 *In an honor killing, a Muslim father kills his wife and attacks his two daughters with a knife and hammer because he feared that they had been sexually molested.* 
6/16/2006 USA Baltimore, MD 1 0 A 62-year-old Jewish moviegoer is shot to death by a Muslim gunman in an unprovoked terror attack. 

6/25/2006 USA Denver, CO 1 5 Saying that it was 'Allah's choice', a Muslim shoots four of his co-workers and a police officer. 

7/28/2006 USA Seattle, WA 1 5 An 'angry' Muslim-American uses a young girl as hostage to enter a local Jewish center, where he shoots six women, one of whom dies. 

10/6/2006 USA Louisville, KY 4 1 In an 'honor' attack, a Muslim man rapes and beats his estranged wife, leaving her for dead, then savagely murders their four children. 

2/13/2007 USA Salt Lake City, UT 5 4 A Muslim immigrant goes on a shooting rampage at a mall, targeting people buying Valentine's Day cards at a gift shop and killing five. 

1/1/2008 USA Irving, TX 2 0 *A Muslim immigrant shoots his two daughters to death on concerns about their 'Western' lifestyle.* 

7/6/2008 USA Jonesboro, GA 1 0 *A devout Muslim strangles his 25-year-old daughter in an honor killing.* 

2/12/2009 USA Buffalo, NY 1 0 The founder of a Muslim TV station beheads his wife in the hallway for seeking a divorce. 

6/1/2009 USA Little Rock, AR 1 1 A Muslim with 'religious motives' shoots a local soldier to death inside a recruiting center. 

11/2/2009 USA Glendale, AZ 1 1 *A woman dies from injuries suffered when her father runs her down with a car for being too 'Westernized.*' (10-20-09) 

11/5/2009 USA Ft. Hood, TX 13 31 A Muslim psychiatrist guns down thirteen unarmed soldiers while yelling praises to Allah.

Killing your daughter, how civilized.
for elite force, and terrorism being a white thing

----------


## FranciscoG

> sure, I'll be happy too, what questions have I not answered pertaining to Charles Dyer?


With a guy that only reads the first 5 words of the posts its hopeless...

----------


## FranciscoG

And this pertains to the current discussion how? Oh wait it does not... Did you read past the first 5 words on this post?





> 3/19/2002 USA Tuscon, AZ 1 0 A 60-year-old man is gunned down by Muslim snipers on a golf course. 
> 
> 5/27/2002 USA Denton, TX 1 0 Muslim snipers kill a man as he works in his yard. 
> 
> 7/4/2002 USA Los Angeles, CA 2 0 Muslim man pulls out a gun at the counter of an Israeli airline and kills two people. 
> 
> 9/5/2002 USA Clinton, MD 1 0 A 55-year-old pizzaria owner is shot six times in the back by Muslims at close range. 
> 
> 9/21/2002 USA Montgomery, AL 1 1 Muslim snipers shoot two women, killing one. 
> ...

----------


## FranciscoG

Real intelligent lets just post anti one group or another facts and make it into a racist or religious discussion. Nice lets just ignore the discussion and post some bull shit.

----------


## FranciscoG

Lets try reading the fvcking rules this the in the news thread not ¨post shit that is not in the news thread¨ I would say take your anti one religion post to the lounge but the fvcking rules state no discussion about religion.

----------


## Kratos

> With a guy that only reads the first 5 words of the posts its hopeless...


so in other words,
"I'm sorry Kratos, I got nothing, I messed up, you're right."

----------


## Kratos

> But talking about terrorist attacks inside the USA, this has mostly been a phenomenon carried out by white people.





> And this pertains to the current discussion how? Oh wait it does not... Did you read past the first 5 words on this post?





> Real intelligent lets just post anti one group or another facts and make it into a racist or religious discussion. Nice lets just ignore the discussion and post some bull shit.


You're so vain, I bet you think this post is about you, don't you, don't you.

----------


## FranciscoG

You just can´t plain fvcking read can you? Or do you just misunderstand past the first few words?

In other words Kratos please come back when you are able to understand and read above 6th grade level.

----------


## FranciscoG

Lets try reading the fvcking rules. Let me know if you misunderstand this post.

----------


## Kratos

> You just can´t plain fvcking read can you? Or do you just misunderstand past the first few words?
> 
> In other words Kratos please come back when you are able to understand and read above 6th grade level.


I accept your forfeit, thanks for playing.

----------


## FranciscoG

No Problem I def forfeit. You need to forfeit any other time just do the same thing. Don´t the fvcking rules and post racist or antireligious bullshit.

Thanks for posting lets try to reading the fvcking rules. Rules fvcking good posting stupid shit and using race as a crutch bad.


Oh yeah way to go with racist crap and anti government conspiracies.

----------


## Kratos

> No Problem I def forfeit. You need to forfeit any other time just do the same thing.


Yeah, I know dude. Don't feel bad, you gave it your best shot.

and thanks for the offer, but I don't expect to need to do that...unlike you, I've got skilllzzz

----------


## FranciscoG

No you got a track record. Way to go.

----------


## FranciscoG

Ohhh duck the government is coming to get you, they are gonna frame you for raping 7 year-olds.

----------


## Kratos

when you forfeit, that means you're done
maybe they don't have them where you are from

----------


## FranciscoG

I forfeit in terms of trying to have an educated, or as people that speeel it where you come from eaduminacate, discussion. Where you are from do people take off the bed sheets they wear over thier faces, ever? I always wanted to ask that...

----------


## Kratos

> I forfeit in terms of trying to have an educated, or as people that speeel it where you come from eaduminacate, discussion. Where you are from do people take off the bed sheets they wear over thier faces, ever? I always wanted to ask that...


Well, don't feel bad, I doubt you had opportunities for learning I had.

To answer your question, there aren't a whole lot of muslims where I live, so nobody is really wearing sheets. Although I myslef am not Jewish, there is a high percentage of Jewish people in my neighborhood. I don't think it would go over well to mix the two.

----------


## FranciscoG

Hey no problem I am sure you are product of the finest education possible, most reasonable answer to why you took missss speeelling anad the words where you come from to mean where I come from,;. : : but hey its english it can be real tricky if you are a dumb ass and its your only language. I doubt the sheet answer have you asked you dad how many times a week he wear them...

----------


## Kratos

> but hey its english it can be real tricky if you are a dumb ass and its your only language. I doubt the sheet answer have you asked *you dad* how many times a week he wear them...


Nice  :1laugh: 

English is not my only language, but it is my first language. If English is your second language overall you do very well with it, and it's not really fair to compare. Don't kid yourself though, you make many more errors then I do. Spelling and grammer has little to do with the topic.

----------


## FranciscoG

It´s all good I can´t blame you, you are prob an inbred militia fanatic. It is save to come up from under the bed now... btw

----------


## Kratos

> It´s all good I can´t blame you, you are prob an inbred militia fanatic. It is save to come up from under the bed now... btw


I don't even own a gun.

----------


## FranciscoG

Lol, gernade launcher?

----------


## eliteforce

Considering the sniper killings were a single rampage done by the same 2 men.. that were considered terrorism since they were opposed to America's foreign policy.. but some of the other examples you listed look like just crimes

there are about 15000 murders in the US every year! or whatever the current statistic is..

i didn't say it was a white thing i said that most of the political violence in the US is not muslim related, and i didn't fish for every gross act that a white person has committed since 2001 like you just did. how many stories have we heard about some white guy keeping his daughter in a shed and raping her for 20 years, how civilized..




> 3/19/2002 USA Tuscon, AZ 1 0 A 60-year-old man is gunned down by Muslim snipers on a golf course. 
> 
> 5/27/2002 USA Denton, TX 1 0 Muslim snipers kill a man as he works in his yard. 
> 
> 7/4/2002 USA Los Angeles, CA 2 0 Muslim man pulls out a gun at the counter of an Israeli airline and kills two people. 
> 
> 9/5/2002 USA Clinton, MD 1 0 A 55-year-old pizzaria owner is shot six times in the back by Muslims at close range. 
> 
> 9/21/2002 USA Montgomery, AL 1 1 Muslim snipers shoot two women, killing one. 
> ...

----------


## Kratos

> . but some of the other examples you listed look like just crimes


Bull, they are all classified as terror crimes or hate crimes.

----------


## Kratos

> i didn't say it was a white thing i said that most of the political violence in the US is not muslim related...how many stories have we heard about some white guy keeping his daughter in a shed and raping her for 20 years, how civilized..


Honor killings are a huge problem within the religion. Several thousand women are killed every year in the name of honor.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_3VvZkwujI

idk, I haven't heard too many stories of white people keeping their daughter in a shed to rape. How many have you heard?
Surely there have been none in the name of religion.

White people are not innocent of crime.

If you're going to state the majority of political crime, plz provide statistic and source. It should be no contest given the difference in population percentages.

----------


## Kratos

http://www.brusselsjournal.com/node/938

"9 out of 10 of the most criminal ethnic groups in Sweden came from Muslim countries."

"Malmö in Sweden, set to become the first Scandinavian city with a Muslim majority within a decade or two, has nine times as many reported robberies per capita as Copenhagen, Denmark. Yet the number one priority for the political class in Sweden during this year’s national election campaign seems to be demonizing neighboring Denmark for “xenophobia” and a “brutal” debate about Muslim immigration. During last years Jihad riots in France, Sweden’s Social Democratic Prime Minister Göran Persson criticised the way the French government handled the unrest in the country. "

Don't be mad that people in the United States aren't as interested as Europeans in PC'ing ourselves out of existance. How's it going for coutries in Europe?

----------


## Kratos

http://majorityrights.com/index.php/...ave_in_sweden/

If you want to talk about rape.

"Sweden, 46 incidents of rape are reported per 100,000 residents. This figure is double as many as in the UK which reports 23 cases, and four times that of the other Nordic countries, Germany and France. The figure is up to 20 times the figure for certain countries in southern and eastern Europe......Over 5,000 rapes are reported in Sweden per annum while reports in other countries of a comparable size amounted to only a few hundred."

"According to a new study from the Crime Prevention Council, Brå, it is four times more likely that a known rapist is born abroad, compared to persons born in Sweden. Resident aliens from Algeria, Libya, Morocco and Tunisia dominate the group of rape suspects. According to these statistics, almost half of all perpetrators are immigrants.

".......Sweden has a larger immigrant, including Muslim, population than any other country in northern Europe. The numbers there are likely to be at least as bad as with its Scandinavian neighbors. The actual number is thus probably even higher than what the authorities are reporting now, as it doesn't include second generation immigrants. Lawyer Ann Christine Hjelm, who has investigated violent crimes in Svea high court, found that 85 per cent of the convicted rapists were born on foreign soil or by foreign parents." LINK

The Local news report, posted in article below, also does not mention the number of rapes against Swedish children is also on the rise:

According to Swedish Radio on Tuesday, statistics from Sweden’s National Council for Crime Prevention (Brottsförebyggande rådet) show that the number of reported paedophile rapes against children is on the rise. The figures have nearly doubled in the last ten years: 467 rapes against children under the age of 15 were reported in 2004 compared with 258 in 1995

"Islam gives an open license to Muslim men to have sexual intercourse with women as long as these women are not Muslims and/or when these Muslim men are living in an infidel country." 

and in regards to paedophilia --This is what Imam Khomeini, the top shia authority says:

“A Muslim man can have sexual pleasure with a little girl as young as a baby. But he should not penetrate her vaginally, however he can sodomize her”. (Tehriro vasyleh, fourth edition, Qom, Iran, 1990)"

----------


## Kratos

The Swiss have just about had it with the PC attitude towards muslims.

Why do you think the majority of the most PC country on the planet voted to ban your little church towers? It's a misguided effort, but clearly illustrates frustation with problems islam is creating.

----------


## Kratos

> Lol, gernade launcher?


Sadly, I don't fit your stereotype.


But since your sterotype is not racist, does the following describe you well?

Carry a butterfly knife and solve problems with violence, eat a diet of tacos nachos rice and bean, drive a van or pickup truck or highly customized peice of shit, are lazy, have unprotected sex, many children, play the guitar, work as a gardner, loud, argumentative, dramatic, always park your car lawn, dress similar and get along well with black people and share a common bond against white people, contribute to a higher crime rate, abuse drugs, cheat on women, dance a lot, have a hot temper, wear a sombrero, perverted, short, have a womans voice, poor, and uneducated.

nah, I think that crosses the line. But your sterotypes are cool.

----------


## Kratos

http://www.heritage.org/Research/Hom...nse/bg2085.cfm

Some of the terrorist plots stopped by LE post 9/11.

----------


## FranciscoG

If you were not clearly racist against muslims this could be a discussion but since you are it is like talking to a wall. 

BTW... What exactly do muslims have to with a domestic terrorist that crashed into the IRS, besides ¨Muslims... worse attacks... muslims have done more terrorist attacks...¨

And your little analogy does not fit, I am not Mexican, I said that before but since you can´t or don´t read the past the first few words I am sure I will say it again.

----------


## Kratos

> If you were not clearly racist against muslims this could be a discussion but since you are it is like talking to a wall. 
> 
> BTW... What exactly do muslims have to with a domestic terrorist that crashed into the IRS, besides ¨Muslims... worse attacks... muslims have done more terrorist attacks...¨
> 
> And your little analogy does not fit, I am not Mexican, I said that before but since you can´t or don´t read the past the first few words I am sure I will say it again.


1. how is it possible to be racist against muslims? muslim is not a race.
and no, I'm not against the religion itself. I have 2 muslim friends who are both doctors. They do not share the same views as radical muslims. Much like if you're against a cult, that doesn't make you against Christianity. I'm against the more conservative (right wing) practice of Islam, which has become more mainstream in Muslim nations. I'm against Islam being above criticism when it becomes misdirected and oppressive. And there are many moderate muslims who feel the same way. I'm not sure I can count on you to wrap your mind around that though.

2.What do they have to do with a domestic terror attack? Nothing, and I think that has been my point all along. I have done no more than respond to race related allegations by yourself and elite force, I never introduced the subject, and I never went on a tangent seperate to a specific post from either of you.

3. I googled stereotypes about hispanics. Cause clearly you think using them should be part of the debate. I guess you all look a like to bigots.

----------


## FranciscoG

1)I am sorry I should have said racist against arabs. Before you deny it; it is clear from your posts.

2) That statement didn´t answer the question did it.

3) That is coming from a guy that uses race as a crutch because others call him racist, that was from your own statement...lol

----------


## Kratos

> Fvckin terrorist.





> BinLaden also lambasted US "taxes" as justification for his attack, only he was more frustrated at how US tax dollars are spent (they are spent promoting unpopular policies in the Middle East for example) where as this guy has an issue with the collection methods and the amount of tax he is asked to pay..on the other hand if the US wasn't spending so much money in the ME, then they probably wouldn't be asking him fo so much.. seems like another double-standard.. like muslims are so dangerous and they are 'terrorists' but people like this and Timothy McVeigh is just some angry white folk.





> Why is he not called a ¨domestic christian *white* terrorist¨
> 
> 
> Why is it there is a double standard here? He is a ¨domestic christian white terrorist¨ and all the cries of well that is racist....





> 1).
> 
> 2) That statement didn´t answer the question did it.


Why is the burdon on me to answer. Clearly I am not the one looking for the racism in this story. Maybe you feel you should be able to cry racism without being challenged, because anybody who challenges racism claims must also be a racist.

----------


## Kratos

> 1)I am sorry I should have said racist against arabs. Before you deny it; it is clear from your posts.


Clear to you maybe, but you don't know me. You don't have an open enough mind to debate issues of race or religion.

----------


## Kratos

> 1)I am sorry I should have said *racist* against arabs. Before you deny it; it is clear from your posts.
> 
> 
> 3) That is coming from a guy that uses race as a crutch because others call him racist, that was from your own statement...lol


The internet is the only place I have been called racist, because it's the only place I communicate with ignorant individuals. I'm willing to be my real life reationships are more diverse than your own. You're just mad that you failed to make a point in this thread, you look dumb, and you've resulted to personal attacks several times.

----------


## FranciscoG

> Why is the burdon on me to answer. Clearly I am not the one looking for the racism *but I use my race as a crutch, and I introduce muslims into a discussion about a white male terrorist that is a right wing nutzo* in this story. Maybe you feel you should be able to cry racism without being challenged, because anybody who challenges racism claims must also be a racist.


fixed

----------


## FranciscoG

> The internet is the only place I have been called racist, because it's the only place I communicate with ignorant individuals. I'm willing to be my real life reationships are more diverse than your own. You're just mad that you failed to make a point in this thread, you look dumb, and you've resulted to personal attacks several times.


Oh please your anti arab crap is so plain a 6th grader could see you are a bigot.

----------


## FranciscoG

> Clear to you maybe, but you don't know me. You don't have an open enough mind to debate issues of race or religion. I am real open minded I like to use my race as a crutch. I love arabs .


Fixed.

----------


## Kratos

> Oh please your anti arab crap is so plain a 6th grader could see you are a bigot.


But had you made it to 10th grade, you'd realize this isn't white vs brown, aka the way you think.

I'm opposed to the violent, and intollerant teachings present in many middle-eastern countries as a component of religion. Speaking out against bad teachings has nothing to do with race. There is a difference between commanding respect and deserving respect. Islam commands respect, uses all the tools of western political correctness and tollerance to do so, but offers none in return.

----------


## FranciscoG

> But had you made it to 10th grade, you'd realize this isn't white vs brown, aka the way you think. *Even though you never said that I still need to pull something out of my ass.*
> *I will be justifing my racism by the following:
> *
> I'm opposed to the violent, and intollerant teachings present in many middle-eastern countries as a component of religion. Speaking out against bad teachings has nothing to do with race. There is a difference between commanding respect and deserving respect. Islam commands respect, uses all the tools of western political correctness and tollerance to do so, but offers none in return.


Fixed.

----------


## Kratos

So, being a critic of religion is racism?

any belief as long as it can be justified by religion is above criticism, else you're a racist?

----------


## FranciscoG

> *I am now going to spin my anti arab hate to just being a critic of islam:*
> 
> So, being a critic of religion is racism?
> 
> any belief as long as it can be justified by religion is above criticism, else you're a racist*I am going to try to turn the tables by calling you racist when I use my race as a crutch.*?


Fixed

----------

